# Texas World Speedway Upcoming DEs



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

June 24, 2005

Happy Fourth of July America

With a 3 or 4 day Holiday weekend coming up, I have scheduled a Friday Track Day, July 1st, for you to play before doing the family weekend things. Hopefully, this will give you time for the family and time for you to enjoy four hours of track time on the 2.9 course. 

Track Day Heat Beater.
The number of drivers is less than the number of garages spaces so everyone will be covered. You only have to go into the sun to drive or go to the restroom. That’s a deal and you can skip the restroom. The cement in the garages reflect the 55 degree ground temp and with a 15-20 mph, cooling al natural. Best driver news I have is that you will be on track or getting ready to go on track. $180 for 4 hours of track time. A/C is also working in the classrooms in case you are overly warm blooded. 

June has been full with driver education with the Lone Star Region Porsche Club, Drivers Edge, Ford Special Team Vehicles, and Motorsports Club. Lone Star Track Days, motorcycle school and lapping event, had a great turn out to run the road course. Ride Smart motorcycle track school will be her July 2nd.

There are Motorsports Club DE events are every month from now to Christmas except for October. October, like March, is beginning to be a club racing month here.

The July Motorsports Club and DE is featuring the line of Mazda cars. The Texas Miata clubs have been contacted with Houston and San Antonio registering the most cars. On the July 9-10, there will be the regular DE, Mazda show and shine, and mementos to the Mazda participants. If you have Miata, RX 7 or 8, Mazda 6 or other fine cars, come to the track and give it the opportunity to dazzle and thrill you with its performance.

July 16-17 is the summer Texas Road Racing Championship race featuring our regular classes plus Wheels America Road Racing Series Miata Race. There will be the traditional TRRC classes, Wheels America racers, and a group of DE drivers. The racers and DE people will be separated doing their own thing. DE participants are $125 a day.

Having More Month than Monthly Budget?
The track is always open to drivers who want to work and drive. This can be for a day or half-day. If you want to do a half-day, you have to bring a buddy to share time. For the July, Texas Road Racing Championship event, we will be driving in the morning and working in the afternoon. This worked super during the last race weekend, in that the workers got to drive the course in the morning and then work a turn and see how the racers did the turn in afternoon.

For any info, contact the track office. 

Sincerely yours,

Jack Turner
General Manager
979 690 2500
979 690 0891 Fax
New email: [email protected]


----------



## tunerspeed (Mar 26, 2005)

*This weekend Texas Heat Wave….*

7.23 – 7.24 the Tcxas Heat Wave will be at Austin TX. Anybody entering a cars for this show? Any pic? Check out this 240 sx that they are giving away. http://turtlewaxtour.com/gwt_main.html


----------

